# Help with groundcover for dart viv?



## Kender (Aug 15, 2008)

OK, the water feature is nearly completed now but I'm struggling with which plants to put in as ground cover. I went to a Portland Nursery on the way home from getting more coco fiber and found some amazing ground covers....so I picked out several. Now I was considering to use moss bits - and still can, but I found several other things that I prefer the look of. SO, here's a list of ground covers I picked. Whatever I don't use for the 46gal viv I'll put either in another viv or in my garden outside.

Corsican Sandwort (Arenaria balearica)
Miniature Brass Buttons (Leptinella gruven)
Australian Violet (Viola Hederacea)

I'd wanted Riccia but being as it's so hard to find locally I thought I'd search for other kinds of ground cover. Now, these all need "shade to partial sunlight" so I'm expecting them to do alright in a vivarium. Most of them also need ample moisture.

Other plants I have to grow in the viv are two species of Baby Tears for the background (one with very tiny foliage, the other is a medium size that can withstand more light). I also have three Tillandsias to place. One Zoe Brom (so far), one Potho, two small fern, a tiny ivy, and a few spot color miniatures (most of these can be seen in my other post http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/32918-46g-bowfront-viv-lots-photos.html ).

I truly appreciate any suggestions or advice.  Thank you.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

i dont really know what those plants are but if they are not tropical plants they may not survive in a viv because of having to have a dormant or cold period. if you could post some pics of the plants, and also you may want to do some research on those types of plants. you can always do leaf litter on the floor.


----------



## PacMan (Oct 9, 2008)

hmm,well java moss is good for ground cover..you can also buy riccia online..where are you looking for the riccia? have you been to any aquarium stores? them might be able to help you out...also try joining some aquarium/planted tank forums in your area, Someone will have some riccia for sure.

Hope that help you out.


----------



## lestat (Feb 25, 2007)

Kender, I can give you some of my riccia. I don't have a ton to spare, but I can get you started. I'm in SE, somewhat near both Portland Nursery stores (a bit further south). I should have some time on Sunday. Or you can do what I did and order it off aquabid.com and got a whole lot more of it. 

I don't know anything about the other plants you mentioned, unfortunately.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Some good groundcover plants I have used include the low growing pilea,pothos, philodendrons, ficus ( variagated, small leaved species) jew plant ( certain species with small leaves are best) club moss/spike moss, low growing peperomia species. They all do very well in these tropical vivs and a a few different varieties mixed together can create a really nice naturalistic mat of plants.

Joshs frogs sells many of these plants at a great price. Even if you just purchase his cuttings you get alot for the price. Check his site out.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Also I would stay away from creating a mat of moss on the viv floor because a nice layer of leaves is more beneficial to the entire biological system of your viv. It also provides shelter for many darts, and I have noticed that even some of the shy species are much bolder when they have the oppurtunity to dash under some leaves.


----------

